# One for the good guys



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

Details are still coming in but wow.

http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/new-haven-person-shot-wooster-square


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt023:smt023


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

From the article...


> It's a sound that has alarmed those who live around this quiet, picturesque square.
> 
> "It's very worrisome. I don't know if I'll be walking around the green anymore," commented Ann Marie Scarpellino. "That's the way I feel. I certainly hope it doesn't become a trend."


Sounds like she's misguided, and worried more about the gunshots ringing out than the mugger who got owned!

Or, it may be that the author of the article implied that she was afraid of the gun shots by the way he prefaced Mrs. Scarpellino's quote, rather than the mugging attempt.


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

More info.

http://newhavenindependent.org/index.php/archives/entry/wooster_square_shooting_probed/id_25642


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

> The shooting drew neighbors to the park from a several blocks away. Neighbor Jane Lederer (pictured) said she saw police and stepped out with her labradoodle, Rosy, to find out what was going on. She said the police response was plentiful: She counted over a dozen cop cars.
> 
> Lederer has lived in the neighborhood for 10 years. She said she was shocked to learn what had happened.
> 
> "While there has been the occasional mugging, we haven't seen anything like this," she said


well, if more carried, then perhaps the "occasional mugging" would be less? just an idea.:numbchuck:
sounds like (reporter? or actually phrase?) she seems to ACCEPT the "occasional mugging", but the idea of someone protecting themself... "the horror"


----------

